# Leah Remini - King Of Queens S07/E09 Duftnoten - x64 / v1



## friedx (11 Sep. 2010)

*...mal wieder Zeit für nen KoQ-SelfCap:* 

*Leah Remini - King Of Queens S07/E09 Duftnoten

Carrie und Doug streiten sich über das Outfit beim Hochzeitstags-Dinner.
Ergebnis: Doug kommt in roten Cowboy-Stiefeln - Carrie kommt nuttig aufgebrezelt.*




 


*Video-Link : RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting*


----------



## DonEnrico (11 Sep. 2010)

Danke für super sexy Leah!:thumbup:


----------

